# what do you think this is? kitty



## GlamourPuss86 (22 September 2013)

The mog has developed a few scabby bits on his back by his tail.

Thought he'd scraped it on something to start with but they're not going. Came home tonight to find he's chewed or licked a thumb nail size spot at the nail raw  

Not a great pic, he doesn't mind me messing with it, just trying to stop him licking it!


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (22 September 2013)

The saw bit is currently plastered in germoline


----------



## Mrs B (22 September 2013)

First guess is flea allergy I'm afraid... Any signs of itching/flea droppings?


----------



## s4sugar (22 September 2013)

Germoline is toxic to cats so use lots of shampoo & kitchen roll to remove it ASAP . Vets first thing tomorrow but it does look like a flea reaction.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (23 September 2013)

Whoops didn't know that! 

No flea droppings or sight of them (i usually get bitten before does!)

Another bath much to Flea's disgust! This should be fun... He'd wiped most of it off onto me and the sofa so doubt he's eaten any. It did look much less red and angry this morning though so that's something. 

A trip to the vet takes 2 with him. He's an absolute toad! Has to be pinned to the table whilst someone else holds onto the other end as he flings himself around! Its a bit like me and the gp if a needle appears!!!


----------



## Fransurrey (23 September 2013)

It could also be another irritation. Change of food, detergent used on bedding, flea treatment or worming...(Rosco always gets itchy with flea treatments).


----------



## Emma_H (23 September 2013)

IS he a fighter? Could be from a scrap?


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (23 September 2013)

Emma he's the biggest tit going! Runs away if a leaf blows at him!!

No change of food, wormer, flea treatment etc.

Came home and it looks much better, not angry red anymore and he's leaving it alone. Going to give him another wash tomorrow when I eventually get home with the tea tree again as that appears to have helped.

Anyone want the little toad?!


----------



## s4sugar (23 September 2013)

Tea Tree is also toxic to cats!


----------



## SusieT (23 September 2013)

when was he last treated for fleas


----------



## Feival (23 September 2013)

Me me me me, I'll have him. gorgeous gorgeous boy!!


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (23 September 2013)

VFS Lady Grey said:



			Me me me me, I'll have him. gorgeous gorgeous boy!!
		
Click to expand...

He's a menace!

I tell you what this cat must be made of tough stuff then! He's had a scrub with tea tree shampoo every time he's managed to cover himself in god only knows what when he's out, and he's been a right royal pain in the arse tonight as per usual! Doesn't seem to have done him any harm so far. Mind you given that it's the cheapest of the cheap shampoo it probably has next to none in it!

Thankfully he's very rarely ill too, although thanks to our 'lovely' neighbours he did come in stoned one night... that was interesting and required a trip to the vet!

Last flea'd 2 months or so ago (forgot to write it down)


----------



## SusieT (23 September 2013)

Definitely a prescription flea treatment required-frontline or advocate probably..


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (26 September 2013)

We now have a cone of shame... its amazing what a few days of his tongue not being able to get to it has done!!


----------



## Amymay (28 September 2013)

Yep, I'd go with fleas too. Advocate or stronghold. Frontline is useless.


----------

